# Opinions on a mixed puppy's ears?



## walterthedog (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, all! 

We are in LOVE with our boy, Walter. He is 6 months old today (wow that went by fast!!). Walter is 1/2 GSD and 1/2 Great Pyrenees. Knowing Great Pyrenees have floppy ears, we've accepted the possibility his may just not stand up..but we want to get some feedback!

What you need to know...
-Walter's ears went up at 11 weeks firm and fell at 14 weeks
-They haven't changed shape much since falling, and are still floppy most of the time
-He is currently still teething but has lost all his teeth and might be done soon
-His ears go straight up at the slightest breeze, and stand up the entire time at the dog beach
-His ears (both or one) go up when he hears sudden noises or movements
-They fall into points when he lays down
-Walter eats Wellness large breed puppy dry food, and his ears have not been damaged that I know of

(First image is 12 weeks, second is 15 weeks, third is this week (6 months))


FOR THE RECORD: We aren't really interested in taping his ears, we just want some feedback as to your opinions of when and if they will go back up 

Thank you!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

being a mix, there's really no guarantee they'll go up and stay up all. He's adorable. I do think that since they've been up, they might go back up and stay up but you never really know for sure. also taping them, could easily be a wasted effort if his genetics say for HIM, the ears will be wonky and all over the place. Pyrenees have flopped ears. GSDs don't. Really time will tell. Since he appears to take after the GSD side more than the GP, that could be in favor of the ears. Or not. Time.


----------



## walterthedog (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks, KZoppa! Good to get a little feedback  We think he's pretty adorable too


----------

